# 2x2x2 BLD - anyone doing this?



## DAE_JA_VOO (Jul 11, 2008)

A few nights ago i thought i should try this and it ended up being LOADS of fun. So far my PB is 49.46, and i average around 1:20 or so, but that's with only about 3 days practice. My method isn't optimized either, as i'm using 3x3x3 BLD algs, and i'm sure there are better ones for 2x2x2.

Anyone else doing 2x2x2 BLD?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 11, 2008)

We have it in the weekly competition (you should join us!), so I do it every week. I like it because it's good practice for going as fast as possible with BLD corners. And it takes very little time.  The only problem with it as an official event is that people can do speedBLD and have occasional lucky solves (for some of the best people, that could be just about every other solve) that destroy the times of those of us who use a normal BLD method. Jon Choi often gets 5 second solves. My best is a little under 40 seconds, I think.


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 11, 2008)

Yeah! I love this event!!!

First day I started learning/doing old pochmann, I did 50 solves non-stop. Best was 35, average was about 1:20. 
Then, my times started to drop like crazy. Now, my average memo is sub-20 and average time is about 40-50. I even had a few sub-10 memos and total times about 30. But old pochmann execution is slow. I don't know if I can average less than 3 seconds per corner in execution. (Now I think it's about 5.)
I think averages of about 20 second is possible with old pochmann. (3-6 second memo, 10-20 execution).

But there are lots of opportunities on easy cases where even I can use ortega and sub-20. (I just happened DNF all these so far.)


----------



## MistArts (Jul 11, 2008)

I once got a 11 second solve. 2 move adjust and orient and 2-cycle. I should have done B and then a diagonal swap but it was too easy to think.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jul 12, 2008)

2x2 BLD is very fun! too bad i dont have a 2x2 anymore cause they all broke so i cant even practice anymore


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 12, 2008)

2x2x2 BLD is really fun using BH corners. With an average of around 3-3.5 commutators per solve (9 moves average per commutator) that's only about 30-35 moves on average for each solve.

I use 1 syllable words to memorize, which feels fast, but I'm not as fast as the speed BLD people or the super fast visual memorizers. When I was at the top of my game I averaged about 25-30 seconds for 2x2x2 BLD, with fast times between 10-20 seconds.

Chris


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jul 12, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> Jon Choi often gets 5 second solves. My best is a little under 40 seconds, I think.



No I don't. My best (lucky) solves are around 5, yes, but I'm usually around 11-17.


----------



## philkt731 (Jul 12, 2008)

I just did 15 attempts (solve them all) and my best RA was 27.54
(16.97), 25.21, (37.80), 20.93, 31.13, 25.44, 24.68, 23.97, 32.94, 29.00, 32.13, 29.94
I use three cycle, including orienting, my memo is <5, I need to work on execution , maybe I should try speed blind


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jul 12, 2008)

I've never done a non-speed-BLD on 2x2x2 yet... maybe I should some day, but I find it slower.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 12, 2008)

ExoCorsair said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Jon Choi often gets 5 second solves. My best is a little under 40 seconds, I think.
> ...



It's all a question of what you mean by "often". To me, getting more than a few of these in a lifetime seems like often. (I saw your 4.81 on CubeMania.) So I stand by my original statement - Jon Choi often gets 5 second solves.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jul 12, 2008)

Is there a simpler way than just using 3x3 BLD methods for corners?
Its something I'd like to work on learning, I have terrible problems with memorization, like, I have a grand total of two phone numbers memorized. My girlfriend's, minus the area code (I only have two to guess from though so its alright) and my mom's cell. Not even my house phone.
Anyway, yeah, I think this could help a little. Any suggestions on methods?


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jul 12, 2008)

all u need to memo for 2x2 BLD is 6-7 letters or sometimes even 4-5.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jul 12, 2008)

Right... but it took me two years to get those numbers memorized.
Anywho, the original question, should I just do 3x3 corners BLD or is there a simpler way?


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 12, 2008)

> Right... but it took me two years to get those numbers memorized.



If you keep trying to convince yourself that your memory is so terrible, then it will be terrible. Have confidence in yourself. Training your memory is no different than strengthening your muscles. The more you do it, the better you get.

Chris


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jul 12, 2008)

Right, right, I understand, but this is actually a diagnosed mental problem. Anyway, I'm guessing yes, I should just do 3x3 corners BLD.


----------



## deadalnix (Jul 12, 2008)

Orient and do XLL ^^ blind 222 is realy easy !


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jul 12, 2008)

What's XLL?


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jul 12, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> It's all a question of what you mean by "often". To me, getting more than a few of these in a lifetime seems like often. (I saw your 4.81 on CubeMania.) So I stand by my original statement - Jon Choi often gets 5 second solves.



Interesting definition of "often"... I think that it's no different than getting a really easy (lucky) scramble on a normal speed solve (think: 1-3 moves + OLL or PLL alg), which doesn't seems to happen very frequently... Although Cubemania has been pretty good for getting easy scrambles in general. 



hawkmp4 said:


> What's XLL?



Permuting both layers.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jul 12, 2008)

Ah. I've only seen PBL for that...but thank you.


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 13, 2008)

philkt731 said:


> I just did 15 attempts (solve them all) and my best RA was 27.54
> (16.97), 25.21, (37.80), 20.93, 31.13, 25.44, 24.68, 23.97, 32.94, 29.00, 32.13, 29.94
> I use three cycle, including orienting, *my memo is <5*, I need to work on execution , maybe I should try speed blind





Less than 5 seconds with 3OP?!
I couldn't get sub-30 3OP. I did get a few sub-10s memos using Old pochmann. (using letters.)
That means you take about 22 seconds for execution. I know you have faster fingers than me. So the execution seems slower in 3OP than old Pochmann. (I average about 25-30.)


----------



## deadalnix (Jul 13, 2008)

You shouldn't user letters on a 222 memo. Simpli look at what you have to do and execute it. Translation cubies => lettres and letters => cubies are useless steps.


----------

